# Pork Brine Recipe



## markyque (Aug 8, 2013)

I've spent the last 2 hours searching brine recipes and am totally overwhelmed by all the different flavor profiles you folks use.  This place needs a recipe box.

I feel I need to brine the lean cuts of pork.  My problem is the wife only wants Cavendars Greek seasoning on her pork...non negotiable.  So I'm going to deconstruct pork brine and have a few questions.

1. Is 1 cup salt & 1 cup sugar to 1 gallon of water the correct ratio for basic brine?

2. If I substitute soy sauce or honey for salt and sugar, is it equal parts substitution?

3. Besides those two ingredients, what are some other substitutes? (I'm allergic to apples)

4. When brining small cuts such as thick cut chops is 4-6 hours enough or too much time to brine?

5. How long would I brine a large pork loin?

TIA


----------



## themule69 (Aug 8, 2013)

It is all a matter of taste. their is in right or wrong answer. If you like salty add more If you like sweet add more Then about anything else you like add it. Remember to take good notes and adjust from their.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's what I used this week on a loin and it was D-lightful!

*Pork Loin Brine*

1 qt.       Water

1/4t.      Chipotle

1/2t.      Ginger

1/3C      Salt

1/2C      Brown sugar

Tiger sauce

1/4t.      Thyme

1C          Apple cider

1/4C      Maple syrup

24 hour brine, but it was a loin, its really dense meat. I cut the loin after a 45 min. rest, and it looked like a little boy getting his diaper changed! Juice squirting everywhere. BTW I didn't puncture, and I did tie it up for stability.


----------



## palladini (Sep 3, 2013)

MarkyQue said:


> I've spent the last 2 hours searching brine recipes and am totally overwhelmed by all the different flavor profiles you folks use.  This place needs a recipe box.
> 
> I feel I need to brine the lean cuts of pork.  My problem is the wife only wants Cavendars Greek seasoning on her pork...non negotiable.  So I'm going to deconstruct pork brine and have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree a section of the forum title Recipe Box and sub sections for pork beef, fish, marinades BBQ sauces and so on. 

It would be so much easier for folks to find the needed info and different version for comparison with that available.


----------

